# Aran Sweater Question



## Z.J.P (Jun 29, 2010)

I just received Orvis's Classic Irish Fisherman's Sweater as a gift. In navy.

It feels nice, and fits nice.

However, the pattern allows for quite a bit of what I am wearing underneath to show through. Is this typical with the type of sweater?

I could wear a dark shirt. Since I'm not a waiter, I don't have many dark button up shirts.

Should I return it?


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

I havent seen that one specifically, but a lot of the Aran sweaters I've handled have had a relatively open weave compared to other categories of sweaters. I would've probably gone for a white/cream/natural color, personally


----------



## Z.J.P (Jun 29, 2010)

Open enough to see through it?

I hear you with the natural color, but wouldn't a blue shirt underneath show through that?


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

I think photos would help us provide feedback on whether too much shirt shows through or not.

By coincidence, I wore my fisherman's knit sweater today. It's by Donegal Knitwear and was made in Ireland. You can't see much shirt through mine:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...ad-What-are-you-Wearing&p=1620761#post1620761


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

My first and only Aran sweater had the same see-through characteristic. I gave it away and have not bought another. Somehow, despite design intention, it looked threadbare.


----------



## universitystripe (Jul 13, 2013)

I have a fisherman's sweater in navy which I have the same problem with. I tend to save it for lounging around the house, and over darker colored shirts. 

Mine, however, is J. Crew so I assumed it was a case of get-what-you-pay-for.


----------



## catside (Oct 7, 2010)

Good Arans are tighter hand weave, unfortunately you can't tell by brand since variations are common. Last year christmas time, Marshalls put out bunch of Blarneys for 40 bucks a pop and while not too loose they were not very tight. Normally Blarneys used to be quite tight. I have sent back couple of Arans to STP for this reason, they should not show what is inside. It beats the purpose, too, since cold -and water if you are a fisherman- will seep through those holes in a loose weave. Tighter the wave, more time it takes to make a handknit sweater thus higher quality and price.


----------



## Z.J.P (Jun 29, 2010)

I think I may send this one back. It's just going to bother me too much. 

Thank you all for the feedback.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Some sweaters have a more open weave. Nothing wrong with it, but if you don't like it, it's not for you. I have a tennis sweater like that from PRL and it's very comfortable because it's warm and yet breathes well.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

This.



catside said:


> Good Arans are tighter hand weave, unfortunately you can't tell by brand since variations are common. Last year christmas time, Marshalls put out bunch of Blarneys for 40 bucks a pop and while not too loose they were not very tight. Normally Blarneys used to be quite tight. I have sent back couple of Arans to STP for this reason, they should not show what is inside. It beats the purpose, too, since cold -and water if you are a fisherman- will seep through those holes in a loose weave. Tighter the wave, more time it takes to make a handknit sweater thus higher quality and price.


----------



## Z.J.P (Jun 29, 2010)

Duvel said:


> Some sweaters have a more open weave. Nothing wrong with it, but if you don't like it, it's not for you. I have a tennis sweater like that from PRL and it's very comfortable because it's warm and yet breathes well.


It's just not going to work for me. They look like holes to me. Just not my idea of a good sweater.

Catside, that was very informative. Thank you.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Admittedly I have grown very weary of Orvis. Their business model is to source from the lowest bidder country. A customer ends up with basically classic style that rarely holds up. Oh yes, there is an exception or two, most namely their ultimate khakis, Although they are not by any means "The ultimate," they do hold up fairly well if you can live with their cut.


Why go to Orvis for a Aran sweater when you can go for the source straight away? Very reasonable prices and they are the real deal.


----------



## Z.J.P (Jun 29, 2010)

127.72 MHz said:


> Admittedly I have grown very weary of Orvis. Their business model is to source from the lowest bidder country. A customer ends up with basically classic style that rarely holds up. Oh yes, there is an exception or two, most namely their ultimate khakis, Although they are not by any means "The ultimate" they do hold up fairly well if you can live with their cut.
> 
> Why go to Orvis for a Aran sweater when you can go for the source straight away? Very reasonable prices and they are the real deal.


I'll look into it. Thanks!


----------



## Z.J.P (Jun 29, 2010)

Fraser Tartan said:


> I just walked out of several vintage stores with about a dozen of these sweaters on the racks to compare. I can confirm that the weave varies quite a bit, ranging from tight to practically fishnet when stretched (tourist special?). All made in Ireland too.


This one was Made in Ireland as well. Sounds like the machine made jumpers tend to be looser weaves. The good stuff are hand loomed and the best are hand knit.
This has been a learning experience for sure.


----------



## Z.J.P (Jun 29, 2010)

So an update and a funny thing about Orvis.

I took the sweater to the local Orvis to return. They indicated that they were unable to put the funds back on the original card(a kind family member bought the sweater for me from my wish list). They said the only options were to return it via mail for a refund to the original card, or to take a gift card for the value. After looking around a bit, I decided I didn't really want anything, so I dropped the box in the mail.

Yesterday, I get one of those cardboard envelopes with a gift card from Orvis in the amount of $140.93. I call my family member that gifted me the sweater to discuss. 

Turns out she had used a $25 off coupon, and paid $115.93. We both decided not to mess with it further and for me to keep the gift card.

Odd things about this:

1.) Orvis really didn't want to give the money back.
2.) So much so, they paid $25 in store credit to not give the money back.

Now the question is: what do I do with the store credit?

I'm thinking about those Made in England Waxed Jackets all the hip kids are wearing these days...


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

I recently bought one of the "black sheep" fisherman sweaters from Orvis. I knew, from in the store, that I'd only wear it over flannel, as wearing it over white or blue showed through too much. No major issue for me, but it isn't a look for everyone. If there's nothing there you like right now, just hang tight. Orvis has plenty of trad offerings as seasons roll though. Or, on the other hand, that'll knock 30% or so off of a Mirage fly reel. I'll tell you first hand that my Mirage has permanently benched my Abels, Islander, and Old Florida, and Nautilus reels.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I like some Orvis thngs. Some of their shirts look good, even some of the sweaters. They have some good outerwear, too, including Barbour.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Duvel said:


> I like some Orvis thngs. Some of their shirts look good, even some of the sweaters. They have some good outerwear, too, including Barbour.


They also carry Murray's Toggery Shop reds, if I remember correctly


----------



## chicagoboy (Mar 16, 2012)

Looong time lurker, first time poster.

Anyone have experience with Aran Sweater Market's Clan Knitted Sweaters? https://www.aransweatermarket.com/clan-aran-sweaters/clanaran-irish-fisherman-sweaters

The pictures match what's sold on the O'Connell's website, and it looks to be high quality, but I'm a little hesitant to spend $200 on a sweater from a company from a foreign country that also obviously sells some tourist-trap items. Any personal experiences with these?


----------



## catside (Oct 7, 2010)

Boys,
Marshalls -and possibly TJMaxx -have nice Arans ( couple of Irish brands ) for 49, check women's section, too.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

chicagoboy said:


> Looong time lurker, first time poster.
> 
> Anyone have experience with Aran Sweater Market's Clan Knitted Sweaters? https://www.aransweatermarket.com/clan-aran-sweaters/clanaran-irish-fisherman-sweaters
> 
> The pictures match what's sold on the O'Connell's website, and it looks to be high quality, but I'm a little hesitant to spend $200 on a sweater from a company from a foreign country that also obviously sells some tourist-trap items. Any personal experiences with these?


Ivy Style gave these sweaters a good review. I have one on the way and will review it once received.


----------



## yoshi (Nov 13, 2014)

chicagoboy said:


> Looong time lurker, first time poster.
> 
> Anyone have experience with Aran Sweater Market's Clan Knitted Sweaters? https://www.aransweatermarket.com/clan-aran-sweaters/clanaran-irish-fisherman-sweaters
> 
> The pictures match what's sold on the O'Connell's website, and it looks to be high quality, but I'm a little hesitant to spend $200 on a sweater from a company from a foreign country that also obviously sells some tourist-trap items. Any personal experiences with these?


I bought one from their location on Inis Mor about a decade ago. It was everything you would want from an Aran sweater. Worth the money, I think. Also, it was somewhat erotic to see tables and tables piled with Aran sweaters.


----------



## yoshi (Nov 13, 2014)

Fraser Tartan said:


> Erotic?


We each have our vices.


----------



## rojo (Apr 29, 2004)

Another alternative: If you know someone who knits, ask them if they would be so kind, and then order a quantity of the Aran yarn. I have one sweater knitted in traditional cream-colored Aran wool in a traditional Aran pattern by my admittedly non-Irish grandmother.


----------



## Grayland (Oct 22, 2007)

I can't imagine wearing any sweater without a shirt of some type underneath. I would suggest a navy blue or black t-shirt. I have a navy blue Inverallan sweater. It's more tightly weaved and heavy duty than any sweater I've ever seen, but if I wore it over a white shirt, the white would show through. That's the nature of a weave.


----------



## Z.J.P (Jun 29, 2010)

Grayland said:


> I can't imagine wearing any sweater without a shirt of some type underneath. I would suggest a navy blue or black t-shirt. I have a navy blue Inverallan sweater. It's more tightly weaved and heavy duty than any sweater I've ever seen, but if I wore it over a white shirt, the white would show through. That's the nature of a weave.


.
Jealous of your Inverallan.


----------



## ajasont (Mar 25, 2014)

Grayland said:


> I can't imagine wearing any sweater without a shirt of some type underneath. I would suggest a navy blue or black t-shirt. I have a navy blue Inverallan sweater. It's more tightly weaved and heavy duty than any sweater I've ever seen, but if I wore it over a white shirt, the white would show through. That's the nature of a weave.


Is what you own the 1A? I am considering one but didn't know about the undershirt showing through.


----------



## Grayland (Oct 22, 2007)

ajasont said:


> Is what you own the 1A? I am considering one but didn't know about the undershirt showing through.


I have a 1A (Crew Neck) in the traditional Cream color, a 3A (Shawl Cardigan) in Bracken (Mauve), and a 6A (Cardigan) in Navy. I'm a 40 and sized up to 42 in each and they are still very slim. I could've sized up to a 44 and it still would've been a neat fit, but I like the way they fit. The only one that concerns me about showing through is the navy as anything lighter will show a bit in areas such as a bent elbow. If the sweaters fit looser, there would be no issue with undershirts showing through.

I can't say enough about the quality of Inverallan. They are among my most prized clothing items. I was lucky enough to pick up a small size of the 3A in Burgundy for my daughter who started college this year.


----------



## nycs10011 (Jun 19, 2014)

I've been thinking about picking up an Aran knit sweater from here . Does anyone have experience with fit? They take your chest and height measurements, I measure a 38" in a T shirt, should I just go with that and not over think it?


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

^ These are the same sweaters as the aforementioned Aran Sweater Market. The one I ordered has yet to arrive, but is on its way across the Atlantic presently.

I already had one with a 42" chest that fits pretty well, so I ordered the same size.

I'll present a review once it arrives.


----------



## nycs10011 (Jun 19, 2014)

Gamma68, I'd very much like to read your review.


----------



## ajasont (Mar 25, 2014)

Grayland said:


> I have a 1A (Crew Neck) in the traditional Cream color, a 3A (Shawl Cardigan) in Bracken (Mauve), and a 6A (Cardigan) in Navy. I'm a 40 and sized up to 42 in each and they are still very slim. I could've sized up to a 44 and it still would've been a neat fit, but I like the way they fit. The only one that concerns me about showing through is the navy as anything lighter will show a bit in areas such as a bent elbow. If the sweaters fit looser, there would be no issue with undershirts showing through.
> 
> I can't say enough about the quality of Inverallan. They are among my most prized clothing items. I was lucky enough to pick up a small size of the 3A in Burgundy for my daughter who started college this year.


If you remember, where did you purchase yours? I've been wanting to buy one but I've only been able to find them from Endclothing. I read somewhere they are not restocking North American stockists till next year.


----------



## Grayland (Oct 22, 2007)

ajasont said:


> If you remember, where did you purchase yours? I've been wanting to buy one but I've only been able to find them from Endclothing. I read somewhere they are not restocking North American stockists till next year.


Bought the crewneck used off Styleforum and the cardigan NWT off Styleforum. These sweaters fits very tightly, yet many of the young SF's insisted on sizing down to get a "hip slim fit". Once they took possession and saw how tight they fit, there was a big sell off. The arms are also pretty short - works for me as I'm 5'9, but not so good for tall fellows.

It was reported on SF that Inverallan had been bought out by a Japanese company. Someone contacted the Inverallan management in Scotland and, for a while, they were selling direct to the public, under the name Strathtay. My shawl collar cardigan has a Strathtay label. That didn't last long. Either the Japanese company put a stop to it, or the Scottish contact person got tired of being assaulted by SF's asking 100's of question about yarn count, sleeve length, modifications, etc. I was lucky. I asked for a size 42 cardigan in a certain color. The contact said they had a size 42 cardigan in a similar color. Cost me $230 about a year ago.

Here's a good thread from SF:

https://www.styleforum.net/t/156085/inverallan


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

My hand-knit Aran sweater from Aran Sweater Market arrived a couple days ago. I couldn't be happier with the purchase.

I wanted a tighly woven sweater with a distinct clan pattern that looked masculine. I chose the Farrell clan.



I have another Aran sweater that fits pretty well in size 42, so I ordered the same size online from the Aran Sweater Market. When ordering, the form also asks you to select your height from a drop-down menu. I presume the sweater length corresponds to the purchaser's height.

The sweater was on sale and cost just below $200.

Shipping ($35) was via DHL and included tracking. It arrived from Ireland in 6 days and was securely packed. Upon opening the box, a wonderful wool scent hits you. It's not overpowering, but pleasant. A tag with information about the Farrell clan was attached to the sweater tag, along with a signed and numbered "certificate of authenticity," which seems like marketing hype to me.

The wool is a natural color, which I prefer over other sweaters I've seen which are more white. The pattern is as handsome as it appeared online and tightly woven--you cannot see the shirt beneath it (unlike other sweaters that are more loosely woven). There is heft to the wool, making the sweater very warm. It's comfortable, well-made, and I expect to enjoy it for years to come.

The only thing that concerns me is the sweater length. It's 29" long from the top of the collar, which is a couple inches more than I prefer. However, I think the sweater style may be intended to be a bit longer. And since they asked for my height when I ordered, I assume the length is correct. The chest is also true to size at 21" pit to pit.

For me, this Aran sweater was an excellent purchase and I highly recommend it.


----------



## Dr.Piper (Dec 5, 2014)

A very nice review, gamma. I think the length looks perfect.


----------



## Z.J.P (Jun 29, 2010)

Looks great.

My conundrum: I don't like my clan's(my actually family clan) pattern. What do I do?!


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Z.J.P said:


> Looks great.
> 
> My conundrum: I don't like my clan's(my actually family clan) pattern. What do I do?!


Buy a pattern you do like. You wear repp stripes and tartans, right? This is even less important than that.


----------



## Z.J.P (Jun 29, 2010)

Just some silliness. I actually don't like the Power Clan pattern, but I do like the Buchanan pattern, which is in my bloodline, so I have some options.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Reuben said:


> Buy a pattern you do like. You wear repp stripes and tartans, right? This is even less important than that.


Indeed. If they didn't want everyone wearing them, they wouldn't sell them.


----------



## RT-Bone (Nov 12, 2013)

When we were in Galway this past spring, my wife and I got sweaters from Aran Islands Knitwear - pretty happy with them.
https://www.aranislandsknitwear.com/


----------



## nycs10011 (Jun 19, 2014)

Gamma68,

Thanks for the review, I'll be looking to add one of these to my collection in the new year.


----------



## pammannion (Jan 12, 2021)

Sorry to drag up this ol' thread but I was looking at some of those clan Arans ones recent for a family coat of arms (on the Mannion clan!), it seems that site is no longer working, does anyone know where I might find one?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

A Google search brings up a whole lot of possibilities. The one that struck me as most promising was "The Irish Store." They had many classic designs for sale. Good luck in your hunt! 

PS: Also,welcome to the forum!


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

I bought a very nice one on eBay a few years ago, it was a John Malloy and cost about $30. It went straight to the dry cleaners before coming in the house.


----------



## pammannion (Jan 12, 2021)

Thanks for responding 'eagle'!

My search for my family clan one bore no fruit but one of the shops I settle on ultimately had what I was looking for, without the family meaning, but it's the best quality aran gear I've ever owned, modelled here by a slightly more glam lady! - https://www.sweatershop.com/irish-aran-lumber-cardigan-silver


----------



## pammannion (Jan 12, 2021)

mhj said:


> I bought a very nice one on eBay a few years ago, it was a John Malloy and cost about $30. It went straight to the dry cleaners before coming in the house.


That's interesting 'mhj', why did you feel the need to dry clean it before bringing it home?! Seems likely to have doubled the cost?!


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

It might have had moth larvae on it as well as someone else's germs.


----------

